# what should i get with my new truck



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Hey guys, i plan to buy a ford f-350 sometime before the next plow season and i am not great at knowing what is best for my setups so im asking you. I plan on putting on a 9'2" boss dxt plow on it with my shpe 2000 saltdogg salter. My question is, what should i make sure to have done to the truck by them before i drive it off the lot.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Nothing,Ford built tough. Other then what package you want it's ready to go.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

really? nice to know haha. do you ever upgrade the suspension to better handle your plows or anything?


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

This will be the first ford bought for our business. We've always bought chevy but i never liked them. definitely excited to be able to plow with the first ford.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Just get the plow package. Best 85 dollars u can spent. Is it a SRW or DW?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

1olddogtwo;1790819 said:


> Just get the plow package. Best 85 dollars u can spent. Is it a SRW or DW?


I think the plow package is on every truck ,even the ones sold in Florida!


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

SRW. hoping we can get a big garage soon and then buy a f-550 DRW with dump bed so we can just have one big salter instead of putting them in the back of our trucks. we want to do it now but theres no where to put it now lol kinda a problem


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

dual alternators ... maybe


----------



## BlueRam2500 (Jan 15, 2005)

It will be all ready to go for you off the lot. I'm looking forward to pushing with my F350 next year as well.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

thelettuceman;1790848 said:


> dual alternators ... maybe


Yeah I'm gonna try and get the best alternator I can because of the salter I need a high amp one.

I think going from my chevy 2500hd to ford f-350 is going to be amazing for pushing snow.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Diesel or gas?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Upfitters for sure. rapid heat supplement is a nice option


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

gas. want diesel but just dont really feel its worth the troubles.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

I can't wait either. I have a 2008 duramax with a wideout and vbox in bed. This one is getting the "famous" vee but no salter.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1790896 said:


> I can't wait either. I have a 2008 duramax with a wideout and vbox in bed. This one is getting the "famous" vee but no salter.


That color is growing on me. Really Like the two tone


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I like it. I plan to keep it to a regular cab. i feel like it might be easier to plow with, what is your opinion on that?


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Regular cab is always easier to see. Obviously my crew cab and long bed don't make is easy to maneuver. But I plow mostly large commercial. You wont have to really do anything to the truck once you get it. I am gonna just bolt up mounts and wiring and hook up plow and go. I'll probably do it a few hours before the snow starts. Nothing like waiting until last minute. makes it more exciting


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

haha its the only way to do things. especially because thats when things never work! cant even tell you how many times ive gone to put plows on at night and somethings wrong. right before the blizzard we got last week i noticed on our brand new plow that the spring was almost loosened to the point the bolt was about to fall off. But thats all we do is commercial and we have some tight spots to go through lol


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

spray in bed liner for sure
weather tech mats 
maybe bug and window rain deflectors


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

ScubaSteve728;1790992 said:


> spray in bed liner for sure
> weather tech mats
> maybe bug and window rain deflectors


Good call! Went over to WeatherTech as soon as I bought the truck. And LineX liner is going in as soon as it warms up a bit. For got about that. I also got in channel vent visors but the truck doesn't like them. Jams the window everytime. I gotta try again when its warm and see if they press into the molding more so that the window can close


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

snowplower1;1790891 said:


> Yeah I'm gonna try and get the best alternator I can because of the salter I need a high amp one.
> 
> I think going from my chevy 2500hd to ford f-350 is going to be amazing for pushing snow.


if you're looking for aftermarket, look at mean green alternators. I have one on my diesel f250, best decision I could have made


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I would get the auxiliary switches, defrost mirrors, and trailer brake, as well as plow package. They really are ready to go right off the lot and are great trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

The factory spray is the best esy to go. Its about 425 and done right. Think heated mirrors are standard for upper. The powerscope for the 165 has both glass. Not sure if available in XL class.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I'll look into the mean green alternators. I am not sure what auxiliary switches are. Im hesisitant to buying anything electronic with it like heated mirrors because of how much salt get in the truck. with my experience our chevys all have electrical problems because of the salt getting into things, whats your take on that with a ford? what do you guys think about ziebart spray after buying it? worth it or a waste of money?


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

here is the alternator more info page http://www.mean-green.com/ALTERNATORS.html


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Looks good. if i feel i need anything higher for the salter that looks like a good pick


----------



## jpell (Jan 2, 2014)

Ya, they are a good company and have a good customer service dept.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

Get running boards, kick your feet off when you get in and you shoudnt have a salt problem INSIDE your truck..


----------



## ScubaSteve728 (Jan 17, 2012)

SullivanSeptic;1791002 said:


> Good call! Went over to WeatherTech as soon as I bought the truck. And LineX liner is going in as soon as it warms up a bit. For got about that. I also got in channel vent visors but the truck doesn't like them. Jams the window everytime. I gotta try again when its warm and see if they press into the molding more so that the window can close


Your new truck looks sweet 
and I never liked the channel molding window visors. I broke a few and they jammed up the window at the top and messed up the seal. Now i just use the ones that stick on the outside of the truck above the window molding and I have not had any problems with them.


----------



## oldmankent (Mar 2, 2001)

Get new shocks right away. Bilsteins.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

1olddogtwo;1790898 said:


> That color is growing on me. Really Like the two tone


Same here I was dead set on getting a black. And a friend has that color combo with tint. It looks nice never looks dirty.

May be because I already have two silver trucks too lol


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Yeah it does look good with tints. Have 20% all the way around. Looks bad a$$


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I would sell the bed or order it without a bed and put a Flatbed on it
With you speader in the back you will have more room on the sides for a paddle blower sidewalk spreader.
Plus never need reach over the bed to grab something


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

I've considered it but it will be used for landscaping too so I would need things to go in the back without falling off. Suppose I could put the bed back on but that might be too much of a hassle.


----------



## Whiffyspark (Dec 23, 2009)

SullivanSeptic;1791571 said:


> Yeah it does look good with tints. Have 20% all the way around. Looks bad a$$


Depending on how this year goes I may pick one up. I would like to pay cash but last quote I got was 54k for an xlt plus with diesel. Kind of steep right now

Really considering gas even though I tow heavy in spring. Sometimes have bobcat and ex over summer. But gas has came a long way too I haven't heard anything bad about the 6.2

Another option is a '10 6.4 or v10. Tough decisions


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Not sure if rear window defrost is standard, but it is nice.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowplower1;1791610 said:


> I've considered it but it will be used for landscaping too so I would need things to go in the back without falling off. Suppose I could put the bed back on but that might be too much of a hassle.


You ever hear of rails I have 2x8 on mine I think might be 2x6 nothing slides off or out
If you landscape Load flat bed up with plants easier to unload
Pallet of stones is easier to load and no tail gate in the way
Don't have worry about scratching bed sides up either
If you buy a CC the gas tank will be in the rear room to put in a scissor lift and make your flat bed in to a dump bed


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

If you're going to put a salter in it, make sure you get it under coated. And speaking from tons of experience, spray your Oil Pan, Transmission Pan and Transmission Cooler Lines with Fluid Film every spring and fall. Rochester salt is hard enough on a vehicle, but when you haul a bunch of it around with you, it's even tougher on a vehicle.


----------



## Ne1 (Jan 15, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1791571 said:


> Yeah it does look good with tints. Have 20% all the way around. Looks bad a$$


The front windows look lighter than the backs..


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

the stock charging system is more than enough to supply whatever you throw at it. 
we have 2 F-550's down at the shop. a 2011 and a 2014
the 2011 now has close to 50,000 miles on it already. 9 ft fisher plow, 10 ft electric dump bed, 9 foot snow ex spreader in the bed, and more lights than most cop cars have. not once have we ever had any problems with the charging system other than a bad battery swapped out when it was 3 months old. 
the 2014 is set up pretty much the same way, except it has a utility body with 100 gallon fuel tank, electric fuel pump, and 5000 watt power inverter in it.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

Lot of good ideas. I like the idea of the flatbed with the dump bed. Id love to do it but it's ultimately up to the bank account lol. I planned to get it undercoated but someone told me it's a waste if money but I feel like it's a good idea


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Ne1;1791804 said:


> The front windows look lighter than the backs..


Yeah, that pic doesn't have tints on it yet. That was the week I bought it. It has tints now. I'll have to get a pic


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

snowplower1;1791873 said:


> Lot of good ideas. I like the idea of the flatbed with the dump bed. Id love to do it but it's ultimately up to the bank account lol. I planned to get it undercoated but someone told me it's a waste if money but I feel like it's a good idea


If done right it will last
Forgot with a flat bed you can see the frame and you be able clean it better


----------



## OhioPlower (Jan 13, 2004)

tjctransport;1791871 said:


> the stock charging system is more than enough to supply whatever you throw at it.
> we have 2 F-550's down at the shop. a 2011 and a 2014
> the 2011 now has close to 50,000 miles on it already. 9 ft fisher plow, 10 ft electric dump bed, 9 foot snow ex spreader in the bed, and more lights than most cop cars have. not once have we ever had any problems with the charging system other than a bad battery swapped out when it was 3 months old.
> the 2014 is set up pretty much the same way, except it has a utility body with 100 gallon fuel tank, electric fuel pump, and 5000 watt power inverter in it.


Are they both 6.7 diesels? If so, how are they holding up?


----------



## magnatrac (Dec 22, 2006)

I second the rapid heat option if your getting the diesel. We have 2 6.7's one with and one with out. It makes all the difference on those cold mornings !


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

OhioPlower;1791983 said:


> Are they both 6.7 diesels? If so, how are they holding up?


the only problem so far was one dead battery in the old one, and wiring problems with the reading body. the 6.7 is a fantastic engine. rolls down the road at 35,000 lbs total weight truck trailer and load just as good as it does when empty at 11,000 lbs..
the new 2014 F-350 diesel should be coming in either today or tomorrow.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

snowplower1;1791873 said:


> Lot of good ideas. I like the idea of the flatbed with the dump bed. Id love to do it but it's ultimately up to the bank account lol. I planned to get it undercoated but someone told me it's a waste if money but I feel like it's a good idea


As somebody else said, undercoating only works if it is applied correctly. And I'll add one more qualifier: and only if it's maintained. (That would include yearly re-spray touch ups.)


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

so if i got a ziebart undercoat as soon as i buy it and then every year i gotta get it touched up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snowplower1;1792348 said:


> so if i got a ziebart undercoat as soon as i buy it and then every year i gotta get it touched up?


I believe it's required to bring in annually for the warranty.

Had it done years ago and it was a minimal cost. Things may have changed.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

oh i see. that sounds good. planned on doing it but defnitely wont hesitate. howd yours hold up?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I shouldnt have, I replaced truck every three years then, now every year.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

jeeze, you buy new trucks every year? and youre saying you shouldnt have gotten an undercoat?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

snowplower1;1792376 said:


> jeeze, you buy new trucks every year? and youre saying you shouldnt have gotten an undercoat?


Yea.....

Past SD's

99

01

03

05

05

08

011

012

Soon the 13 for 14 or 15.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

snowplower1;1792348 said:


> so if i got a ziebart undercoat as soon as i buy it and then every year i gotta get it touched up?


Well, I'm not sure I'm a huge fan of Ziebart, but you do get free yearly re-sprays and it can't hurt. Nothing lasts forever. I'm becoming a much bigger fan of Krown rustproofing. It too requires annual re-sprays. They have a place out on 5&20 east of Canandaigua.


----------



## snowplower1 (Jan 15, 2014)

hmm well i have a lot of time before i get it so i guess i'll research into that.


----------

